# Hand held VHF



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyone recommend a good quality fair priced VHF hand radio? Have looked at the ones in Bass Pro and Cabelas, anyone have or used any? I have never had a VHF radio so don't know much about them. Just would like to have on in my boat Just In Case.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Do a search in this form and you'll see a lot of responses

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## angler69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I searched hand held VHF radio and didn't get anything about a HAND HELD VHF only hard wire radios, maybe I didn't search right?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

If you don't need the portability, I think you would be wasting your money. With just a short stub of an antenna and reduced wattage, they are best used for talking to the dock attendant or in a waterproof "emergency bag", IMO. Standard and ICOM are good brands though.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

the hand held radios are just about a waste of time unless your within a mile or maby 2 from the person your talking with. invest in a good 150.00 radio and then invest in a better 150.00 8 ft antenna. the antenna is 75% of your system. i have an old radio i,ve had for years. i invested in a shakespear 5399 9'6" antenna and it was one of the best things i have ever done. you can get the shakespear 5225 xt or xp for around 150.00 on ebay this is a good antenna.
sherman


----------

